# Chessie System GM 50 (50th Anniversary)



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I found this and may have a chance to buy it... should I go for it or not? 

(Speak with your honest Heart opinion, and not from your Train Heart)

Reference Pic of the actual Engine:


----------



## catfishsolich (Dec 3, 2011)

if its the one for 45 shipped that ive been looking at i think it is prob a good deal. i was thinking about getting it but i spent my allowance on a set of 5 athearn passenger cars. thats how my wife puts it when i wanna buy more trains " I think you spent your allowance for the week" "ok honey" yeah right whatever.lol


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Why would you need any advice as to whether or not you should buy an engine? If you like it then buy it. Case closed. 
Great picture of the real thing. Very clear. pete


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well... I am trying to pace myself and not buy TOO much stuff...as I don't even have a functioning layout as of yet. I've been reading up on building a layout for the past month and buying some used stuff along the way..

Don't want to buy too much stuff before I even have track laid down...

@Catfish-- Yes, that is the one that I am looking at.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Too much stuff? You can't have too much stuff can you? Ya just make a bigger layout. Pete


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Literally bought out from under me as I was processing my paypal info...

NOT COOL. 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

norgale said:


> Too much stuff? You can't have too much stuff can you? Ya just make a bigger layout. Pete


While that would be nice. I only have enough space for a 4 X 8 layout.


----------



## catfishsolich (Dec 3, 2011)

that stinks!!! theres a few more but theyre 80 to 160 bucks now that seems like too much to me for sure. I guess theother one was a pretty good deal. just keep looking and there will be more for lower again im sure.


----------

